

eBaum's World Sells for $17.5 Million - horatio05
http://mashable.com/2007/08/02/ebaumsworld/

======
sherman
Interesting. I remember their office being vandalized and the war with another
site (YTMND?). eBaum does have a lot of stolen content, but guess who got the
last laugh?

------
palish
Good. I hope he retires and stops stealing other people's content now.

------
nickb
eBaum's guy was the biggest thief on the internet :( Sad to see him rewarded.

~~~
staunch
Bigger than YouTube? ;-)

